# living with girlfiend



## giants (Sep 23, 2008)

I know living with a woman that is not your wife is illegal. Are there ways to still cohabitate and not get in trouble? I'm moving and getting a work visa from my company. She is now looking for work. If I list my place of residence through my company as X location, if she finds a job, gets sponsored can she list her place of residence at the same X location?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Please search though the old threads. This topic has been discussed so many times before and you will find the answers to all your questions there!

If you cohabit, you accept the risks and consequences for breaking the law. I would say that the law is not enforced that stringently but there has been talks that the authorities are cracking down on 'illegal sharers'.


----------



## giants (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks, I'm new to this site. I'll look into past posts


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

giants said:


> thanks, I'm new to this site. I'll look into past posts



No worries! I did the same thing when I first joined the forum! Might be worthwhile getting a copy of Dubai Explorer as well - it contains a vast array of info about everything you could possibly want to know about living in Dubai!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

As Elphaba recently stated, if caught co-habitating and you cannot provide a valid marriage certificate, you risk being arrested and deported.

It's imperative when visiting/living in a different country to repect the laws and customs. The UAE is an Islamic country and some laws can be viewed by Westerners as conservative but if you choose to live here, then you must abide by the laws of our hosts.


----------



## giants (Sep 23, 2008)

MAZ25

Stupid question........what is Dubai Explorer? A link to another site?

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

giants said:


> MAZ25
> 
> Stupid question........what is Dubai Explorer? A link to another site?
> 
> Thanks



It's a book! You can buy it from any good bookshop or from Amazon.


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

I heard a rumour yesterday frm my boss, that the authorities are cracking down on illigal multi person sharing of properties, especially villa's, that might be the reason for the sudden price rise on 2br apartments??? They are looking to achieve one family per villa....?

ps, suggest you buy a copy of explorer, its worth its weight in gold! 
rgds
James


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

James - UK said:


> I heard a rumour yesterday frm my boss, that the authorities are cracking down on illigal multi person sharing of properties, especially villa's, that might be the reason for the sudden price rise on 2br apartments??? They are looking to achieve one family per villa....?
> 
> ps, suggest you buy a copy of explorer, its worth its weight in gold!
> rgds
> James


Not a rumour; it's a fact!!! A lot villas have illegal partitions to accommodate multiple families. The first crackdown was aimed at getting bachelors out of villas as they are meant for families only. This current crackdown is targeting severely overcrowded villas. There have been a few fires lately that have sadly resulted in the loss of lives and this seems to have made the authorities even more determined to get people out of those villas. Power have now been cut off to targeted properties and I can only imagine that it must be unbearable living without power and A/C in this heat.


----------



## giants (Sep 23, 2008)

I will be sponsored by my company for a residents visa. I'm assuming I have to document somewhere the address and apt number I am living at. My girlfiend is working for another employer. I'm assuming she will have to document her address as well. Does anyone cross refernce these address and realize two unmarried people are living together?

Also, when I am looking for an apt, can I bring my girlfriend and tell them this is my wife? I know to be safe I would go alone to look. When I sign the lease I'm assuming they are going to ask am I the only one living here. Do I say yes (and lie - which is never a good idea). Or do I say, no, I'm living with my wife (which is also a lie). Are they going to ask for a marriage certificate which obviously I don't have?

I really need some input on this because when it comes to the logistics of looking for a 1 bedroom apt and signing the lease I'm in the dark.

I appreciate it!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

giants said:


> I will be sponsored by my company for a residents visa. I'm assuming I have to document somewhere the address and apt number I am living at. My girlfiend is working for another employer. I'm assuming she will have to document her address as well. Does anyone cross refernce these address and realize two unmarried people are living together?
> 
> Also, when I am looking for an apt, can I bring my girlfriend and tell them this is my wife? I know to be safe I would go alone to look. When I sign the lease I'm assuming they are going to ask am I the only one living here. Do I say yes (and lie - which is never a good idea). Or do I say, no, I'm living with my wife (which is also a lie). Are they going to ask for a marriage certificate which obviously I don't have?
> 
> ...


No hard and fast answer, but there is a high possibility that you would be asked for a marriage certificate. As others have said - cohabiting is illegal. Do you really want to start your stay in another country by breaking the law?

-


----------



## lordvader (Sep 24, 2008)

*Hi*

Salam
Moving to dubai & im in NY now
if my girlfriend wants to vist me & stay for a few days 

is that alloed or will be breaking the law ? (islamicly i am but...)


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

She could book into a hotel and you visit her there...?


----------



## lordvader (Sep 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> she could book into a hotel and you visit her there...?


10 - 4


----------



## dotts1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

If as you say, my partner could visit me in hotel, do they object to "non guests" staying?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dotts1977 said:


> If as you say, my partner could visit me in hotel, do they object to "non guests" staying?


Why would they know? I saunter in and out of this place and hardly ever get asked about if I stay here and I know that people have come up to the apartment and haven't been questioned. I shouldn't think it would be a problem. You could always enter seperately if you wanted to be discrete to nth degree.

...or maybe a disguise like this 

But seriously as long as you're not causing trouble I can't see it being a problem.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dotts1977 said:


> If as you say, my partner could visit me in hotel, do they object to "non guests" staying?



Well, they wouldn't object to you having guest come and visit you but I think it's fair to say that, if you ain't paying, then you ain't staying!


----------



## dotts1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies girls and boys. I've visited Dubai previously and stayed in a hotel that allows "gentlemen" to bring "guests" to their rooms...I'm sure its on an hourly rate but still, they stay


----------



## lordvader (Sep 24, 2008)

Most of the Hotels in Dubai have Dance bars (women dancing)
& they dont let a friend stay in my apt ...
hhhmmm


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

lordvader said:


> Most of the Hotels in Dubai have Dance bars (women dancing)
> & they dont let a friend coem stay in my apt ...
> hhhmmm


They don't have a dance bar here. Think I need my company to relocate me


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Some hotels DO object to "guests" staying with resident guests despite prostitutes frequenting the bars of the hotels.

I'm not encouraging anyone to break the law here but just exercise discretion.


----------



## Syndicate47 (Nov 3, 2008)

giants said:


> I know living with a woman that is not your wife is illegal. Are there ways to still cohabitate and not get in trouble? I'm moving and getting a work visa from my company. She is now looking for work. If I list my place of residence through my company as X location, if she finds a job, gets sponsored can she list her place of residence at the same X location?


Gaints, did you ever get to the bottom of this? I'm in the same position.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Some hotels DO object to "guests" staying with resident guests despite prostitutes frequenting the bars of the hotels.
> 
> I'm not encouraging anyone to break the law here but just exercise discretion.


Some other's charge AED100....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Some other's charge AED100....


Not being experienced in such things, I cannot possibly comment....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Not being experienced in such things, I cannot possibly comment....


What? Hotel rooms or Dave the Puff?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> What? Hotel rooms or Dave the Puff?


Neither!!!! Stop teasing me!!! LOL


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

How am I teasing you?

Do you have a fascination for hotel's of ill repute or fat bald scottish blokes called Dave ???


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> How am I teasing you?
> 
> Do you have a fascination for hotel's of ill repute or fat bald scottish blokes called Dave ???


You always tease me, don't deny it!!! lol

Well, I have more in common with Dave than hotels of ill repute (a fellow Jock like)!!


----------

